# How bout' ya KC!



## loyboy (Dec 6, 2006)

I know your out there, just wanted to say hi.


----------



## carcrz (Jun 5, 2006)

What's goin on wesport


----------



## loyboy (Dec 6, 2006)

just waiting on the next storm, if any!


----------



## carcrz (Jun 5, 2006)

I actually want a weekend off. I am still exhausted from the last 2 weekends. I kind of wish I hadn't asked the pastor's wife to pray for snow. Who'd a thought she had that much pull. Maybe I should have been more specific on how much snow & how often


----------



## loyboy (Dec 6, 2006)

yeh that's pretty neat. I'd like a weekend off too. It's going to get pretty cold next week. I wonder when the next storm's coming. Hopedully :waving: during the middle of the week.


----------



## carcrz (Jun 5, 2006)

They're saying flurries this weekend & then again next Tuesday ( I think) I'm fine w/ flurries. I have a couple places that want pre-treated if they even think it might do anything at all. payup


----------



## loyboy (Dec 6, 2006)

RIGHT ON. Carcrz, I think were the only ones from KC to visit this sight regularly.


----------



## carcrz (Jun 5, 2006)

I switch back & forth between here, lawnsite, & cumminsforum. It gives me something to do. I get tired of watching tv, so I sit in my recliner & let the wife watch her shows & my little man play w/ his toys.


----------



## WinnEnterprises (Jan 26, 2007)

Just joined- Also from KC! Last I checked accuweather.com was saying possible freezing rain and snow next Wednesday, and like you said flurries tomorrow (Saturday)


----------



## loyboy (Dec 6, 2006)

welcome Winn, nice to have you on. What part of KC do you serve?


----------



## WinnEnterprises (Jan 26, 2007)

Based out of Liberty, but we have accounts in Smithville, Kearney, Excelsior, NKC, KC, Claycomo, etc.- Heck we have done stuff as far west as Overland Park and as far north as Maysville and Brookfield (Family)-- so to answer your question, everywhere. We tend to stay within about 30 minutes of Liberty for snow though. Do either of you guys know anybody in the Liberty/ KC area ...


----------



## loyboy (Dec 6, 2006)

OOOOO YEAHHHHHH. My twin brother is a Liberty Police Officer. I'm mostly in Platte County. Only have 7or so accounts in Clay.


----------



## WinnEnterprises (Jan 26, 2007)

small world, any accounts in clay I might recognize? chances are we passed each other a half dozen times over the last two weeks... haha


----------



## loyboy (Dec 6, 2006)

no winter work over ther, just residential in the spring and summer, fall


----------



## loyboy (Dec 6, 2006)

What's that 30% going to do for us later this week?


----------



## loyboy (Dec 6, 2006)

anybody ready for spring?


----------



## loyboy (Dec 6, 2006)

Is everbody getting ready?


----------

